# thunderbird



## jack robert (4 Octobre 2007)

je viens d'avoir thunderbird et je ne trouve pas comment exporter le carnet d'adresse de "mail" que j'utilisais avant dans le carnet d'adresses de thunderbird ?

il refuse de me m'exporter la vCARD ?

me voil&#224; bien emb&#233;t&#233;e ...

si vous avez un conseil, une solus ?
d'avance merci.

excellente journ&#233;e
jack robert.

Bon pour le forum "Internet"&#8230;


----------



## Anabys (4 Octobre 2007)

Ouvre le Carnet d'Adresses, s&#233;lectionne tous les contacts &#224; exporter, va dans Fichier > Exporter vCard...

Ensuite, il faudra importer la vCard dans Thunderbird.


----------



## Bernard53 (5 Octobre 2007)

Personnellement j'ai essayé cette méthode et ça ne m'importe qu'un carnet vide  :mouais:

Le truc c'est effectivement d'exporter le carnet d'adresses en vCard, ensuite il faut transformer ce fichier vCard en un fichier .ldif qui sera ensuite importé depuis Thunderbird. Pour transformer le fichier vCard en un fichier .ldif j'ai utilisé l'utilitaire vcf2ldif-2.3.3-beta.jar et encore il faut faire attention ! Si votre carnet d'adresses contient des caractères accentués, ne serait-ce que dans les noms, il ne faut pas choisir l'encodage default qui est proposé par défaut mais l'encodage UTF-16. La transformation prend un certain temps et sa fin est signalée par un message en anglais annonçant la création du fichier. J'ai ensuite pu importer ce fichier .ldif dans Thunderbird 2.0.0.6 

Salutations.


----------



## Davrent (8 Octobre 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour la manip car cela faisait un moment que je cherchais !


----------



## Bernard53 (8 Octobre 2007)

j'ai aussi pas mal cherché avant d'y arriver


----------



## calle8 (20 Janvier 2009)

cette méthode marche nickel, par contre je n'ai pas réussi à télécharger le logiciel cité ici, et à la place j'ai trouvé cet utilitaire en ligne

http://labs.brotherli.ch/vcfconvert/


----------



## gowann (1 Juillet 2009)

Address Book Exporter (ABE) est un petit utilitaire qui ne fait qu'une chose, et rien qu'une : il vous permet d'exporter le Carnet d'Adresses de Mac OS X dans un simple fichier texte tabulé. Apple n'inclut pas cette fonction dans son application, alors que vous pourriez en avoir besoin pour créer des listes de diffusion, mettre en ligne des carnets d'adresses sur des webmails etc.  Cela semble permettre d'exporter le carnet d'adresse en format texte, pour l'importer ensuite ds Thunderbird


----------

